# Wood Arrow Question



## bradyxps (Jan 9, 2017)

I'm still pretty new to making my own wood arrows and need some advice. I ran across a bare shaft last night that is 65 grains heavier than the others. Is there anyway to use this? I considered trying to shorten it, but I don't want to mess with the spine too bad. I could tag it heavier somehow and keep it in mind but that seems like it would be aggravating. What do you guys do with abnormally heavy bareshafts?


----------



## Dennis (Jan 9, 2017)

Just shoot it I bet you can't tell a difference between it and the others at hunting distances


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 9, 2017)

If it shoots ok, mark it for your heavy pig arrow.


----------



## Killinstuff (Jan 9, 2017)

Yoda couldn't have given a better answer Dennis


----------



## Dennis (Jan 9, 2017)

I shot wood for over 15 years and all of them shot great. One day I got the chance to weight them and found that there was almost 100 grains difference between the lightest and heaviest it got in my head and had to change to carbons for consistency and don't shoot any better


----------



## Mudfeather (Jan 9, 2017)

Shoot it and dont think about it...


----------



## robert carter (Jan 9, 2017)

I shot two carbons today that were near 50 grains difference. 20 yards and less I could not tell a difference. I believe wood is more forgiving than carbon. I would put a broadhead on it and shoot it some. If it hit where Im looking It would go in the quiver. RC


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 9, 2017)

They pretty much covered it.... I will add this though, I have found that at my shooting distances weight means very little. I'm not a good enough shot to notice any variances in weight from one arrow to another- unless it's just a drastic difference. Spine is another matter. You can do well with wood arrows that don't weight the same. If the spine on your wooden arrows vary greatly you will drive yourself crazy trying to make them shoot. Spine is way more important than weight.


----------



## bradyxps (Jan 10, 2017)

Thanks guys. I just fletched it the same and mixed it in with the others.


----------



## AllAmerican (Jan 10, 2017)

shoot it until it breaks


----------



## Barebowyer (Jan 12, 2017)

Choot 'em!!!  Agree with everyone above in regards to hunting distances...


----------

